
Callbell: Chat with visitors using messaging apps (WhatsApp, Messenger, etc.) - CarloMorandi
https://www.callbell.eu/en/chat-widget-for-messaging-apps/?et_fb=1
======
CarloMorandi
Hi! We have just released our free chat widget to facilitate and boost
customer communication through messaging applications. To install the widget,
you will just need to create an account, connect your Facebook page, add your
WhatsApp number, your Instagram and Telegram username.

You can choose which channels you want to add and if you want them to appear
on desktop, mobile or both. If you like it, you can also change the widget
icon with a picture or a GIF .

Copy and paste the script into your site and you're done! To do so, you can
use Google Tag Manager or paste the code in before the end of the section of
your website.

After 24 hours, you will be able to see statistics on unique visitors /
visitors, clicks on the widget, clicked channels, devices and localization
straight from your dashboard.

